
Spaced Repetition for All: Cognitive Science Meets Big Data - smmoonshoes
https://medium.com/tech-quizlet/spaced-repetition-for-all-cognitive-science-meets-big-data-in-a-procrastinating-world-59e4d2c8ede1#.qrx708es4
======
cooleyad
quizlet has the massive data and engineering talent necessary to make
something truly meaningful here. video summary for tl;dr
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMHucmzjByE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMHucmzjByE)

